# Use you always a round chambered in a PM9?



## ivan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello. I´m from to Spain and I have a PM9. My question is, used you a cartridge in the chamber always in this gun? The extractor no it won't fatigue the spring to keep a round chambered?

Is more confiabitity with a round chambered? 

More thanks! (sorry my english is bad)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hola Ivan,

Since I use my PM9 for personal protection, I always keep a round (cartridge) in the chamber at all times. I do not worry about the extractor spring, since it does not go through a great number of cycles. Constant compression is not bad on the spring. It will however fatigue if it goes through too many compression/decompression cycles.

Since the PM9 will only discharge if you pull the trigger, I am not worried about it constantly being loaded.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Ditto... I carry a PM9 for conceal carry 9 months out of the year and an LCP for the summer months. One is always in the chamber. Do not want to have to tell a bad guy to "wait a minute so I can chamber a round".


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Because I don't as of yet have the CW9 that I'm planning on getting this week I can't say to much. However, my father figure used to tell me that an empty gun (for self defense) makes a horrible base ball.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Greetings,
I keep all my pistols chambered and haven't experienced a problem because of it. Guns in the house would be okay unchambered since you would probably have a second to cock it but if this is a gun you carry for protection it would be better to keep it ready to blow. Keep it holstered/trigger covered and you should be set. If no holster, just make sure you don't have anything else in your pocket that would manipulate the trigger.
Take care


----------



## caycebugs (Oct 29, 2008)

You Better Carry One In The Chamber Because If You Don't It Will Jam Upon Attempting To Load Quickly By Raking The Slide. My Pm9 Would Jam 99% Of The Time If You Did Not Follow The Manuel And Lock The Slide Back, Insert Magazine Then Use Magazine Release. I Put Around 300 Rounds Through It And It Seemed To Get Worse Chambering A Round. I Called Kahr, Very Aggorant And No Help. I Did Not Trust The Gun So I Just Traded It In On A Glock 26. Much Smoother Gun. A Kahr Pm9 Will Get You Killed If You Ever Encounter A Bad Guy. Just My .02 Worth.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello Ivan and welcome to the forum.

Your post prompts the question of how difficult is it to get carry permission in Spain.

Some people over here would have us believe we are the only country left that allows private gun ownership and should join the rest by giving them up. What are your thoughts.

By the way, your English is a lot better than our Spanish and you are communicating which is the important part.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Your english is better than half the "Americans" in Miami...

welcome to the forum


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

caycebugs said:


> You Better Carry One In The Chamber Because If You Don't It Will Jam Upon Attempting To Load Quickly By Raking The Slide. My Pm9 Would Jam 99% Of The Time If You Did Not Follow The Manuel And Lock The Slide Back, Insert Magazine Then Use Magazine Release. I Put Around 300 Rounds Through It And It Seemed To Get Worse Chambering A Round. I Called Kahr, Very Aggorant And No Help. I Did Not Trust The Gun So I Just Traded It In On A Glock 26. Much Smoother Gun. A Kahr Pm9 Will Get You Killed If You Ever Encounter A Bad Guy. Just My .02 Worth.


I Can't Even Read Your Posts With Every Word Starting With A Capital Letter...:numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Carry that puppy hot unless you plan on throwing the gun at the BG. Chambered you can get an extra round in the gun and with the small single stack mag's that makes a big difference IMO.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry for the hijack :smt179



caycebugs said:


> You Better Carry One In The Chamber Because If You Don't It Will Jam Upon Attempting To Load Quickly By Raking The Slide. My Pm9 Would Jam 99% Of The Time If You Did Not Follow The Manuel And Lock The Slide Back, Insert Magazine Then Use Magazine Release. I Put Around 300 Rounds Through It And It Seemed To Get Worse Chambering A Round. I Called Kahr, Very Aggorant And No Help. I Did Not Trust The Gun So I Just Traded It In On A Glock 26. Much Smoother Gun. A Kahr Pm9 Will Get You Killed If You Ever Encounter A Bad Guy. Just My .02 Worth.


You seem to be the one with a chip on your shoulder. You have been on the forum for a month, posted only twice, and both time were to complain. My experience is that most people not trying to prove something would have asked if anyone else has had similar problems and how they fixed the situation. I wonder why Kahr's customer service was so rude to you when I have heard so many good stories about them being one of the best in the business. Maybe you should take a look at your attitude before you try to get someone to do you a favor. If Kahr was my company I wouldn't want you business either. Just my .02 worth :smt172


----------



## ivan (Sep 29, 2008)

TOF said:


> Hello Ivan and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your post prompts the question of how difficult is it to get carry permission in Spain.
> 
> ...


I´m a policeman in Spain. The gun´s and revolver´s licences are very restrictec here for the civilian. This control is positive for security in general...this is a very complicated theme here in Spain, although i love guns and i support the use of them by the civilian only in case of home defending.

I really love USA, specially when i compare your way of thinking with spanish´s. Unfortunately, here in Spain doesn´t exist a patriotic feeling like yours.

Greetings!!


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

When I have my PM9 loaded I keep one in the pipe. Every week or two I unload it and give it a rest for a day. I do this because I read that you should not keep the springs compressed in the magazine all the time.
After reading PhiR's post I am wondering if I am doing the wronge thing. Is it better to leave them loaded all the time since it is my week day carry piece?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

vrod,
Modern spring steel isn't going to have any "set" fatigue. It's about compression and extention. I leave all my magazines loaded, all the time. No ill effects. One thing you don't want to do is over compress a spring. If your magazine says 13 rounds, don't shove a 14th in there, even if it fits.

Zhur


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for the advice Zhur. I guess I can stop rotating my magazines at night.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> vrod,
> Modern spring steel isn't going to have any "set" fatigue. It's about compression and extention. I leave all my magazines loaded, all the time. No ill effects. One thing you don't want to do is over compress a spring. If your magazine says 13 rounds, don't shove a 14th in there, even if it fits.
> 
> Zhur


+1
My father was a spring manufacturing engineer in the late 60's and 70's. I remember him telling me one time that the first time a spring is compressed that is where it will settle. To this day he leaves all of his guns loaded and has not had an issue. After reading and listening to most of the current day information about spring and metal manufacturing it seems he was right.

(dang, I hate admiting that even 40 years later!)


----------



## chutestrate (Aug 8, 2007)

Keep a round chambered, and the mag full. You won't have any problems.


----------

